# Huge temp difference in Oklahoma Joe Highland



## Berzin (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi all, I'm new in the community, i searched in the forum bu did not find answers.

I just purchased a OJ Highland. Today had to season it, so I thought to equip probes on the grills (iWeber2) to check the temps and try to learn how it works. The smoker has been sealed w high temp silicon and gaskets, I have a charcoal basket. 

I poured a bit over a big charcoal Weber chimney of unlit charcoal in the basket and lit a full chimney and poured over the unlit one. Closed lids and opened full throttle both sides. 

My problem is that the probe on the firebox side is measuring 464F and the smokestack side is measuring 275F. I have a cold spot in the middle at 261F. What is going on here?? I was expecting some difference right ti left and all the forum and videos I watched said to expect 50 deg F of difference. I'm looking at 200F dofferce!! What am i doing wrong? I did not recheck the probes, but they were working fine last time i checked.

Please help!!


----------



## radio (Oct 13, 2019)

It is quite normal to have very hot temps right where the firebox opens into the cooking chamber.  Most folks either rig or buy a baffle to deflect and even out the heat throughout the chamber to a more manageable level.  Most of us simply don't cook on the first third of of the grates by the firebox.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 13, 2019)

That is a very big swing. Maybe check the probes.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 13, 2019)

You need to look into tuning plate kit for your smoker


----------



## motocrash (Oct 13, 2019)

All of the above.
Also,having it at WOT will flow the heat from the firebox to the CC - in,up,out.


----------



## Berzin (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you all. I will check the probes, then try again and let you know how that goes.


----------

